# I am NOT going to cheat.



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

No matter how sexless the marriage is, or how miserable my spouse's behavior is. If it is so bad, I will get out first and then look for greener pastures. If I am in the marriage only for the money or insurance, I will have the minimum decency to stay loyal in return.

I wish my STBXW could say the same thing.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Whoa! lOW BLOW here. you started a thread to call another poster out??? WOW.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Whoa! lOW BLOW here. you started a thread to call another poster out??? WOW.


Sorry if it is too much, but sometimes I just feel amazed at people's sense of entitlement. Call me a prude or puritan, but once you get married you are supposed to be committed. If you cannot honor that, don't get married.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

life101 said:


> Sorry if it is too much, but sometimes I just feel amazed at people's sense of entitlement. Call me a prude or puritan, but once you get married you are supposed to be committed. If you cannot honor that, don't get married.


And once you get married, you're supposed to participate in a healthy intimate relationship, and be willing to work with your partner to make sure both your needs are met. So what's your point?

C


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

PBear said:


> And once you get married, you're supposed to participate in a healthy intimate relationship, and be willing to work with your partner to make sure both your needs are met. So what's your point?
> 
> C


Not to put words in the OPs mouth, but I assume the gist of his comments were that if you no longer desire your spouse, and you have no desire to work it out, then leave the marriage before you find someone else. Don't have the affair if you can't stand your spouse anymore.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

NEVER say never! It'll bite you in the butt every time.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

PBear said:


> And once you get married, you're supposed to participate in a healthy intimate relationship, and be willing to work with your partner to make sure both your needs are met. So what's your point?
> 
> C


My point is: if you don't like the cake, get out. You don't get to eat the cake and have it too.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you have just broken many hearts life101

but I applaud your decision


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

dormant said:


> NEVER say never! It'll bite you in the butt every time.


:iagree:

I'd like to say that I'd never cheat on my wife. However, I also know that I am human and that the decision to cheat is not always made with a rational mind. Don't get me wrong - I loathe cheating and I think its the act of a coward. However, I also realize that most people have a sliding scale when it comes to morals. Bottom line is that we are all scoundrels in one way or another. Most of us may not be cheaters, but no doubt we have all done other morally repugnant acts in our lives where we should have clearly known the right thing to do and proclaim "I will never do ___________"...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I won't cheat unless I do


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I'd like to say that I'd never cheat on my wife. However, I also know that I am human and that the decision to cheat is not always made with a rational mind. Don't get me wrong - I loathe cheating and I think its the act of a coward. However, I also realize that most people have a sliding scale when it comes to morals. Bottom line is that we are all scoundrels in one way or another. Most of us may not be cheaters, but no doubt we have all done other morally repugnant acts in our lives where we should have clearly known the right thing to do and proclaim "I will never do ___________"...


Yes, I am with both of you there. We all make mistakes. But a human being realizes the mistake and never makes it the next time. However a remorseless person is not a _human _ and lack of remorse means things are never going to change for better.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Point made.

Else this post will do little other than to incite.

Closing.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

damn deejo is in a locking mood


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> Whoa! lOW BLOW here. you started a thread to call another poster out??? WOW.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmmm


----------

